# Pregnancy symptoms...weird period...what's going on?



## PegLeg2na

Hello! This is my first post  

Instead of driving my boyfriend crazier with my weird symptoms, I'll share and hopefully get some constructive input! I have a regular 26 day cycle. Start of last period was June 21, so next period was due July 17. BF and I are not actively ttc, but we don't use birth control either. Had sex twice during ovulation. About 7 days after ovulation I noticed I was getting nauseous after every meal, no matter what I ate, lasting about two hours. Then seemingly overnight by breasts grew a cup size (has *never* happened before!) and became extremely tender, I had to buy a bigger bra which I am still wearing because they haven't gone down. And I've been getting tired so I have to nap, then I can't sleep at night. Well July 12 I noticed light rust colored spotting, so I Googled that and thought maybe implantation bleeding? It didn't even last a day. Nothing July 13, then July 14 I noticed a little more, but it was darker brown (still not fresh blood). Then it stopped. I took a hpt just for the heck of it...negative. Later that night I got my "period" (but no PMS symptoms--no cramping, severe bloating like normal etc) three days early. I'm still really tired, getting nauseous...This is not like my normal periods at all. And I *still* feel weird even after getting my period. Should I try another hpt or is that silly? I have a gyno appt next month, should I just wait until then to see what's up? Thanks!


----------



## gigglebox

I would test again if I were you. You know your body best. I guarantee they will tell you to wait it out and see what happens...But just so you know, many women have reported having periods and still getting a positive pregnancy test. If your period was shorter, lighter, and different than normal, just set your mind at rest and test! A few bucks is a small price to pay to ease your mind and stop asking "what if...?"

Good luck to you, I hope you get the result you're looking for :)


----------



## PegLeg2na

Thanks for the advice! Things have also been tasting different, like really salty...I'll test again tomorrow morning. We would be thrilled to be positive despite all the weirdness!


----------



## wishingfor3rd

i had your same exact symptoms when i was preggo with my first child. everyone kept asking if i was pregnant so i took a test and it was negative. symptoms never went away so i tested again 3 weeks later and it was positive! so if your symptoms continue keep testing or see your dr. for a blood test cause sometimes urine tests dont show up for some women?! best of luck


----------



## PegLeg2na

"Period" is definitely winding down way too early and there haven't been any clots...hmm! Just some other things I've noticed this week... on and off lower back pain (normally if my back hurts it's by my shoulders), constipation, headache in the back of my head, aching by my right ovary, vivid (lucid?) dreams, being in a happier-than-normal mood. My breasts aren't as sore as they were earlier this week but they are still tender and bigger than normal. I'm glad I joined this forum! My boyfriend is driving me nuts--I think he's more nervous/excited than I am!


----------



## PegLeg2na

If anyone is following this... :winkwink:

"Period" came back again today, but I haven't had ANY clots at all and that is def not normal. Breasts still larger than normal but not tender. Still getting nauseous. Two BFNs though...so I'm 99% sure it's just a WEIRD PERIOD. I might test again in a week or so if I'm still nauseous, otherwise just waiting to bring it up to the gyno. Oh well! I guess I'll post if I magically am one of those weirdos who bleeds during pregnancy or if it's an ectopic :dohh:


----------



## missmegal11

I kind of had the same thing happen to me...

On cycle day 18, my breasts started to become very tender, heavy feeling, sore. The feeling lasted a couple of days, then got alittle better, but my nipples were still sore. The breast tenderness would be ok during the day, but then at night when the bra came off, they were sore and tender again. I started having really vivid dreams about a week ago, and i had headaches, and started to become bloated. Two days ago, I had used the restroom, when i wiped I saw lots of white cm mixed in with a tiny tinge of blood. Then the next day, about 24 hours later, I had alot of yellowish white cm mixed in with some brownish looking stuff. This morning, the 17th, I woke up, used the restroom and when I wiped I saw red spotting. So I put a pad on, and it picked up. Today would be cycle day 30 for me. Its been a slow flow all day long. Nothing big or heavy. But dark red in color. My breasts feel sore, tender, especially my nipples. This is the first time ever that Ive had my breasts feel so tender in my cycle, and even lasted this long! 

I dont know if this is a new change to my body, or what? I just turned 30, and Ive had my perios since 14. So I dont know whats going on!
My normal PMS signs are mood swings and cramps. Never have I had the sore and tender boobs!


----------



## PegLeg2na

IDK either! But yeah, it's been off and on dark red drip...no clots or any of the normal period nasty. And I haven't been cramping like I normally do, I just get a little "achy" and bloated then it goes away and I don't even feel like I have a period, except for the bleeding, of course. This is day three and I normally have five day periods. We'll see I guess! Let me know if anything else unusual happens. Are you nauseous at all? That seems to be the thing that keeps getting me. That and I suddenly get soooo tired. Usually I get a headache too with the tiredness. And like you I've had a normal period for quite a while now and this isn't normal! I have heard of sudden hormone imbalance/changes, but at 23 and 30? Again, IDK. I've never been pregnant so I have nothing to compare this too...anyway! Thanks for the input!


----------



## missmegal11

PegLeg2na said:


> IDK either! But yeah, it's been off and on dark red drip...no clots or any of the normal period nasty. And I haven't been cramping like I normally do, I just get a little "achy" and bloated then it goes away and I don't even feel like I have a period, except for the bleeding, of course. This is day three and I normally have five day periods. We'll see I guess! Let me know if anything else unusual happens. Are you nauseous at all? That seems to be the thing that keeps getting me. That and I suddenly get soooo tired. Usually I get a headache too with the tiredness. And like you I've had a normal period for quite a while now and this isn't normal! I have heard of sudden hormone imbalance/changes, but at 23 and 30? Again, IDK. I've never been pregnant so I have nothing to compare this too...anyway! Thanks for the input!

I was waking up nausus a few days ago. I had some slight cramping at around 6am thursday and friday mornings, and then felt sick to my stomach. Just yesterday when we were on our way to the swimming pool, we stopped to get some lunch, and I ordered a pop and cheeseburger at mcdonalds. On the second bite of the cheeseburger i started gagging. I felt so nausus. I had to pull over to spit it out in a napkin! I just wanted to drink whatever was in my site! That was the unusual part for me. The bloating for me is the same. I would wake up feeling bloated, and as the day went on, it would get alittle better... I would have headaches too. Like right now, I could easily fall asleep, and its only 9pm. Thats unusual for me. Im always a night owl. Ive been pregnant before, and what I found on a site when I found out I was pregnant in March 2006 was this: 

*5 dpo cramping and lots of whitish cm
7 dpo not feeling the best, larger boobs, headaches.
10 dpo felling alittle sick in the evenings, but could see the blue veins on my breasts. sore nipples, lots of cm*

I tested at 12 dpo an had a very faint positive. my beta was only 20. So I was very early. 

Like right now my nipples are so sore, just pressing up against something kills them. That is so new to me. Ive never had them feel that way, except during pregnancy.


----------



## PegLeg2na

@Missme: Anything new? I'm still having spotting, but it's still fresh blood, which is so weird! (been using the word "weird" a lot but what else describes it?!) No clots at all. Also I've been getting....hot flashes. And I've starting getting some cramping last night that felt like AF was coming, because I haven't had any cramps through this whole thing and now it feels like it will. Breasts went back to normal, still getting a little nauseous/dizzy every once in a while. Back still hurts and still having trouble sleeping. Oh well. Going to my reg dr next week for a check up and will ask about it. Not going to the gyno for another month! :shrug:


----------



## jeed123

I'm wondering what ended up happening after all of this confusion for you? My husband and I are TTC #3 after a full term loss in Feb. My cycles have been a little wonky since but the last few have been very predictable. This month I spotted 3 days early then had one day of heavy flow and then very VERY light spotting for a few days. That stopped on Sunday (5 days ago) and since then I've been constantly nauseated and constipated. I took tests before my period started and they were all negative. Took another today and still negative... 
What happened with you?


----------



## PegLeg2na

Hi! First of all, so sorry for your loss :cry:

Well! What we think happened is I was pregnant but it was a chemical pregnancy. That's the only explanation anyone could come up with. However, we conceived the very next cycle in August! I had a daughter in May :cloud9: 

For the August cycle, I had some implantation bleeding and a few days later I woke up feeling totally different the morning I got my BFP. Conclusion: bodies do weird things, and I hope what's been going on with you is a positive sign! Best of luck hun :hugs:


----------



## nevergivingup

Sweetz!!! I c u!!


----------

